# Scam emails



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Please be very careful people. Today we have received two scam emails purporting to be from MEO and Finanças and both demanding money. 

The one from MEO looked very authentic but on closer look was clearly a scam with in incorrect email address for MEO and incorrect entidade to make the payment.

The one from Finanças said that it was a final demand and suggested that we click on a link to open it. Obviously it was consigned straight to the bin.


----------

